
Unplugging from Digital Controls to Safeguard Power Grids - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/the-smarter-grid/unplugging-digital-networks-to-safeguard-power-grids
======
taylodl
I currently work for American Electric Power and knew Michael Assante when he
used to work here. Sad to hear he's passed away but I'm glad people are
starting to listen to him: there has been a lot of digitization and automation
brought to bear in the name of "modernizing" the grid that it's very difficult
to assess its cyber security especially seeing as how all the pieces
interconnect with one another (save for Texas). Add to that a lot of the
communication systems directing the command and control have been digitized
and you see we have the opportunity for a real mess on our hands. Meanwhile
the utilities are under extreme pressure to deliver more for less and, just
like every other business, are looking at digitization and automation as a
means to do so. It will be quite interesting to see how this progresses.

